# Getting residency



## stovies6 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, my question is if I was to buy a house in Portugal, do I have to get residency to live there, or can I only live there for a little while.

We plan to move there and retire in a few years time, or even earlier if possible. with these new rules and regulations I'm not sure where we stand.

I know it would be better to rent in the are where we would like to live (Which we probable will) but then again how long can we stay there for?
Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Assuming you are a UK national + resident then you are allowed 90 days in EU (including Portugal) followed by 90 days out of EU and repeat...... so total of max 180 days in EU a year. This applies even if you own a house in Portugal and (can't guarantee) it doesnt look like it'll change. If in Portugal more then that then D7 visa/residency route which obviously has other implications. However it does mean you can have a period of Portuguese house ownership before making other decisions.


----------

